# SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Discussion Thread



## Sonnie

*SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Discussion Thread*

*This is your chance to win an SVSound SB13-Ultra Subwoofer valued at $1,599!*










SVSound and Home Theater Shack are teaming up yet again for another spectacular giveaway. :T

*SB13 Ultra – Unmatched Sound Quality and Extreme Performance - Elegant Footprint*

The SB13-Ultra delivers an outstanding combination of high-tech components and features, handsome aesthetics, extreme performance, and easy room integration. The SB13-Ultra is the finest subwoofer in its class, with unparalleled performance value. Mission accomplished - SVS style.










_*For more information about the SB13-Ultra, see it at *_*SVSound.*

*Qualifications:*


Qualification period is from _*February 1, 2013 through April 30, 2013*_.
A random drawing for one winner will be held the first part of May 2013 from the qualified entries.

This giveaway is limited to members residing in the United States only. You must be able to prove your residency in the United States.


ONLY members who are registered as of January 31, 2013 are eligible to qualify.


You must have a minimum of 25 posts during the qualification period.


You must have a minimum of 5 posts in the months of February 2013, March 2013 and April 2013. 
(These 15 required posts can be counted towards your 25 posts.)


No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)


Qualified members must post in the Qualification Thread that you would like to be entered into the giveaway drawing.


SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (CONUS - lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a CONUS address for shipping.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


*IMPORTANT NOTE!* This giveaway is for members who are participating on a regular basis. If you are only participating for the opportunity to win a giveaway and come to the forum for that sole purpose, we reserve the right to disqualify you. It is not a complicated process to figure this out. It seems we have some members who only show up long enough to get their qualifying posts and we never see them otherwise. This is not a giveaway to try to gain new members or try to generate posts... it is a giveaway to reward those who participate regularly and help us consistently build content.


Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!

...


----------



## JBrax

Just another great giveaway! Thanks Sonnie and HTS for another great opportunity to reward one of the great members of this community. I want that sub!


----------



## yoda13

Wow, that is one nice piece of gear! I wish I knew somebody south of the border


----------



## Tonto

Thanks to SVS and Sonnie, another quality product for another quality giveaway. Someone will soon understand what great bass is really like. That is if they don't already :hsd:!


----------



## zuter

Wow, is right! I just started a thread about this and the SB12 duals. I'm trying to decide which way to go for my HT setup.

Good luck to all!


----------



## tonyvdb

> This giveaway is limited to members residing in the United States only. You must be able to prove your residency in the United States.


This makes me sad :sad:


----------



## ticopowell

Sweet! I guess I better start posting to get up to the 25 required...  Good luck to everyone, This would be awesome to win! It would go well with my home theater


----------



## NBPk402

WOW, Another great giveaway!!! Thanks Sonnie and SVS! I have never seen a site that does so much to keep their members, bar none.


----------



## Ash009

tonyvdb said:


> This makes me sad :sad:


Me too! They should have a give a contest for us Canadians too. Who's in for that give away? Since we probably have almost as many members. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> This makes me sad :sad:


Tony, when feeling sad walk over to that beast of a sub and stare lovingly into the woofer!


----------



## ericzim

This is an awesome giveaway! The sub would go well with the new Denon that will be arriving at my door this summer.


----------



## tonyvdb

JBrax said:


> Tony, when feeling sad walk over to that beast of a sub and stare lovingly into the woofer!


LOL I concur. Its still a little disheartening when us Canadians are getting shut out like this considering how much we do contribute to this forum and how much we recommend SVS to others.


----------



## Sonnie

It is probably disheartening to everyone outside of the U.S. that recommends SVS or any other manufacturer and are not able to qualify for their giveaway, but in your case at least you did get to win a very nice one... and not all of our giveaways are restricted, so you do get other opportunities. Is there another forum that gives any of its members (regardless of their location) an opportunity to win anything at all? Seriously... we are doing the best we can, and no disrespect intended, but it is also disheartening for us to read these kind of comments. :whistling:


----------



## tonyvdb

Sorry I came across wrong, I have been more than grateful for what I have received Im speaking for others. I understand that things are not always in your control Sonnie


----------



## Ash009

He all ready won an awesome sub. Lol. Well then
I meant no disrespect to home theatre shack, but it just seams every time I want to enter or buy something from the USA it's a problem. Us Canadians I thought got the raw end of the stick, but I guess I was wrong. Considering you already gave a sub to Tony.


----------



## Ash009

Would still love to get my hands on that great deal you have for the XPA3. Unfortunately I do not know anyone in the USA so shipping to the boarder is not an option.


----------



## moparz10

Wow another great great give away,thanks HTS and all of its sponsors,seems like we have as many contests as we have hockey games. Thanks!


----------



## BD55

Yet _another_ generous giveaway! The Shack is awesome :T


----------



## financethi$

Wow, good luck everyone. This would be a awsome to own


----------



## browninggold

Great giveaway SV makes quality products


----------



## aleicgrant

wow now thats what I call one of a nice giveaway. You never see this on another site like a...v....s....


----------



## audiohazzard

This is going to be an amazing giveaway, who ever wins this beauty will be one lucky SOB


----------



## aleicgrant

I have been looking at a HSU but maybe this might be a better option. Not wanting to start a comparo discussion here though, just thinking out loud


----------



## cstory

The SB13 has had me tempted since it was announced. I have two PC Ultras lurking in the basement, but they really are not housebroken enough to play in the living room. The SB 13 in Piano would be perfect to go with my Selah Grandeur speakers.:T


----------



## cobraguy

Another great giveaway is right! I was just reading about this sub in my Home Theater Mag and was very impressed.
Nice job.


----------



## Sevenfeet

SV has been one of the best subwoofer manufacturers for a decade now. Nice contest.


----------



## mpompey

I'll definitely give that a good home!


----------



## hyghwayman

WoW, just doesn't seem like the right word :dontknow:. HTS and SVS have done it again with another sweet give-a-way:clap:.

Thank you for continuing to offer us members some fantastic gear for just doing what we enjoy:T.


----------



## typ44q

The giveaways on this site never cease to amaze me! maybe one day I will be fortunate enough to actually win one 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## moparz10

The sb13 has to be one of the top,premier subs on the market today,good luck to all.


----------



## mtrunz

Great timing. I'm not only planning my home theater build around being able to isolate my sub woofer from the upstairs living space, I'm planning it around the knowledge that SVS would eventually manufacture my weapon of choice. I haven't yet decided which SVS model I will one day purchase but the SB13 ULTRA was at the top of my list if my budget allows it after the build is done. How cool would that be to win my dream sub? I'm keeping my fingers crossed! Thanks for the possibility HTS and SVS!


----------



## JimShaw

I love my SVS Ultra13.

In my home I can do what ever I want to or even spend what ever on the sound system as long as it is hidden.

Here is my Ultra13. I think it is well hidden.











The only two items not hidden are two 13" mid-woofer from HSU










The tape over the mid's represents the size of the 70" Elite that I am considering


M


----------



## mtrunz

Wow Jim, doesn't everything on that end table shake, rattle and roll onto the floor every time you crank up the tunes or the home theater? I have to say I'm envious that you have an Ultra 13 and are getting an Elite 70" too. NICE!


----------



## JimShaw

mtrunz said:


> Wow Jim, doesn't everything on that end table shake, rattle and roll onto the floor every time you crank up the tunes or the home theater? I have to say I'm envious that you have an Ultra 13 and are getting an Elite 70" too. NICE!


No, not one item shakes or rattles.


----------



## mtrunz

JimShaw said:


> No, not one item shakes or rattles.


Sounds like you're not working it hard enough. Better sell it to me cheap. lol :rofl2:


----------



## JimShaw

mtrunz said:


> Sounds like you're not working it hard enough. Better sell it to me cheap. lol :rofl2:


I guess what I should have said was: Not one item on the end table that sits directly on top of the Ultra.

The couch shakes


----------



## mtrunz

jimshaw said:


> i guess what i should have said was: Not one item on the end table that sits directly on top of the ultra.
> 
> The couch shakes


That's what I'm talkin' bout!


----------



## JimShaw

How I test for everything in the room that might rattle during a loud scene, I use HSU's sub woofer demo CD. When that plays, I walk around the room and secure any and everything that makes a noise: pictures, objects that my wife has sitting around, lamps, etc., etc.


----------



## snowmanick

Very cool giveaway. Hopefully whoever wins will also give an in depth user review. I'm a little surprised at how under the radar this sub is flying. All the reviews have been great, the form factor is great, and its gorgeous, I wonder why so little discussion has taken place?

Oh, random rattle solving tip, "Quake Hold" works well with knick-knacks, picture frames, etc, and is easy to remove when you want to move things. They sell it on Amazon for a couple bucks.


----------



## Utopianemo

I would like to be considered for the sub. Thanks!


----------



## IrishStout

this is yet another fantastic giveaway. If only I could get my hands on this bit of equipment. It would finish off my collection just right. I am an SVS guy through and through, except in the sub category. this would be a sweat addition. Keep it up guys..


----------



## steve1616

SVS always has awesome giveaways. They are the only reason I became an enthusiast. My brother got his PB2 plus shipped and I was sold. At that time I didn't even realize that their customer service was so awesome. They are the only company on the internet that you know your going to be taken care of after the purchase every single time.


----------



## 8086

steve1616 said:


> SVS always has awesome giveaways. They are the only reason I became an enthusiast. My brother got his PB2 plus shipped and I was sold. At that time I didn't even realize that their customer service was so awesome. They are the only company on the internet that you know your going to be taken care of after the purchase every single time.


I have zero experience with SVS, but I constantly hear nothing but great things from happy customers.


----------



## the_rookie

Hope I dont seem like Im back for the giveaway, but I have always loved this place. Just got a big tax refund this year so kinda off and on here lately. been trying to be more active overall on the forums I visit. I'm on a G35 forum and been off and on there too. But love to talk to everyone here more. Great place to get info, trade secrets and share our common love for everything home theater.


----------



## Vader

Another great giveaway! Of late, I have been more of a lurker, and have not actively participated in discussions (so I do not qualify for entry). I just wanted to poke my head in here and say that this is one of the reasons HTS is the best place for AV on the web. Keep in up, Sonnie (and the best of luck to all of you)!


----------



## Bjski

I would be happy to put the SVS in my home theater system or my 2 channel man cave.


----------



## JimShaw

I own the Ultra13 and love it. I am sad to say if I won the fab sub, I would not have room for a second.


----------



## cobraguy

I don't think a 70" TV is going to fit in your entertainment center my man!
Great job of hiding everything though. My wife made me a deal like that awhile back but when everything in my entertainment center rattled she decided it was OK to have the speakers OUTSIDE of the ent. center! LOL


----------



## JimShaw

cobraguy said:


> I don't think a 70" TV is going to fit in your entertainment center my man!
> Great job of hiding everything though. My wife made me a deal like that awhile back but when everything in my entertainment center rattled she decided it was OK to have the speakers OUTSIDE of the ent. center! LOL


The 70" or a 65" won't fit inside. I will build a wall inside the cabinet and mount an articulating, full motion mount on that wall. The mount will extend out and hold the TV on the out side of the cabinet. Oh, what we do to have a larger screen.

All my speakers are in the ceiling. Five are SpeakerCraft Aim8 Fives that look like any other ceiling speakers and two are SpeakerCraft Time5's that I use as Wides which lower out of the ceiling to create a sound that fills the room.


----------



## cobraguy

Very nice set up Jim. I would love to see pics when you get finished with the build.
I know what you mean about the struggles we face for larger screens. I currently have a 55" Samsung LED 240hz that is a couple years old. I have an entertainment center that is the type that is adjustable to fit around the old rear projection big screens (I had a 63" Sony XBR). It took me months to find a cabinet to put the TV on that was the same width of my Samsung and fit inside the ent. center. Now that Samsung has come out with a 65" version of my TV, I of course want that. I haven't been able to locate a base cabinet that is the same width as the TV so now I am getting prices from custom cabinet makers.

I love those Speaker Craft speakers. In fact, the company that made my main towers and center channel speakers (Montana PBN) uses Speaker Craft for their drivers.


----------



## redsandvb

Sonnie said:


> SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (CONUS - lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a U.S. address for shipping.


I take this to mean shipping to Alaska and Hawaii is OK, just not covered. Am I wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie

Unfortunately no... and I have updated this. They will only ship to CONUS (Lower 48).


----------



## redsandvb

Got it, Thanks for the update.


----------



## moparz10

that sub and everything iv'e read about it just gets me wound up,it has to be sweet,thanks HTS and SVS for another off the chart give away.


----------



## chashint

I don't sign up for all the giveaways, but this one is on the radar.
Very cool that these high quality giveaways just just keep on coming.
Now I have to get my lucky hat adjusted just right so daddy can have a new subwoofer. ;-)


----------



## mtrunz

Looking at SVS sub reviews and came across this giveaway. Timing couldn't be better as I'm planning my home theater build. I'm spending much of my budget on construction and running out of cash for equipment. It says you can sign up after 4/1 but I don't see any link to do so. How/where do you sign up? :scratch:


----------



## Sonnie

The Qualification Thread is now open.

Please be sure to read all of the qualifications and make sure you are qualified prior to posting in that thread. Thanks!


----------



## cavchameleon

Not sure how I missed this Giveaway from SVS and HTS. I'm in! Would love to have an awesome sub like this. Thanks for the chance and good luck to all!


----------



## pharoah

unfortunately i dont qualify for this one.no posts in feb had to many doctors appointments.that was after almost dieing towards the end of last year.good luck to all that enter.


----------



## mtrunz

pharoah said:


> unfortunately i dont qualify for this one.no posts in feb had to many doctors appointments.that was after almost dieing towards the end of last year.good luck to all that enter.


Pharoah,
So sorry to hear about your health scare. I pray that you're in better health these days.


----------



## pharoah

mtrunz said:


> Pharoah,
> So sorry to hear about your health scare. I pray that you're in better health these days.


thank you that is very appreciated.


----------



## JBrax

Someone is going to be one happy camper. SVS really makes an outstanding sub. I have yet to find anything of fault with mine and I own the ported little brother of this one.


----------



## cobraguy

I was upset when I found out that I didn't have enough posts in Feb to qualify. But you put things in perspective for me Pharoah. There are things in life that could be much worse than not having enough post count.
Hope you are feeling better!
And good luck to all that are eligible to win this awesome Sub. It's one of the best bang-for-the-buck Subs out there.


----------



## moparz10

The best part is when the lucky winner does not have to send it back as reviewers do.


----------



## cavchameleon

pharoah said:


> unfortunately i dont qualify for this one.no posts in feb had to many doctors appointments.that was after almost dieing towards the end of last year.good luck to all that enter.


My thoughts are with you and hope you have a full recovery!


----------



## marlin1881

*Re: SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

I've not been a member of any other forums that has truly valuable and high-end giveaway products like this. Very nice, indeed. I'll actually need a sub like this as the only location I have in my new HT, is that the sub will have to be front-firing and mounted back into the wall. That particular location is 2 feet deep (long story). Perfect spot for a sub like this.

Nice forum, guys!


----------



## steve1616

This website seems to always be giving away something cool, and the knowledge is so diverse. I only enter give aways if it is something that I truly want very badly. I would hate to be the guy that wins something that I barely want when it could of made someone elses day. I guess that pretty much means I only enter when SVS has something. They seem to be the only manufacturer I get excited about. 

These forums have guided me through so many different things. People here can help you make your own speakers, model subs and then build them, and so many other things. My brother bought an Onkyo receiver and this site even had a thread on some Onkyos that were being recalled. There is just so much information and audio passion.


----------



## JimShaw

A long time ago, I won a John Deere Tractor from the EAA Aviation magazine. I discovered that before I took the tractor, I had to pay around $800 up front for partial federal taxes. The tractor was to be sent to the Los Angeles area. Then, I was going to have to pay $400 to transport it from L.A. to my home.

I then discovered that I was going to end up paying another 20% to the I.R.S and another 10% to the state of California.

Bottom line was, I could not afford the win. I asked them to keep the tractor and asked for a free one subscription to their magazine which I received.

Since I already own a PB13-Ultra and no room for another and do not want to pay taxes on a win, I am the perfect person to choose to win because I would be excited that I won and would not except the win. That way you would get to give me a Gold Star and choose another. 

In a since, you get a two for one which my wife says is always a great thing. That is how she saves so much $$$ when she shops. At least, that is what she keeps telling me.


----------



## 8086

> pharoah said:
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately i dont qualify for this one.no posts in feb had to many doctors appointments.that was after almost dieing towards the end of last year.good luck to all that enter.
Click to expand...

I wish sonnie could grandfather you in to the sweepstakes, provided you give him a doctors note. Get well soon! :sn:

:dunno:The sweepstakes ended, who is the winner?:huh:


----------



## Sonnie

That is a good question!

I will try to get this done tomorrow night or Friday morning. Sorry for the delay. I have to double check all the entries are qualified... and I have been swamped the past week with the audio show I attended. Being gone for 4 days got me back logged on everything.


----------



## 8086

Sonnie said:


> That is a good question!
> 
> I will try to get this done tomorrow night or Friday morning. Sorry for the delay. I have to double check all the entries are qualified... and I have been swamped the past week with the audio show I attended. Being gone for 4 days got me back logged on everything.


Busy man there Sonnie, keep up the good :work: work!


----------



## pharoah

8086 said:


> I wish sonnie could grandfather you in to the sweepstakes, provided you give him a doctors note. Get well soon! :sn:
> 
> :dunno:The sweepstakes ended, who is the winner?:huh:


i got a 28,000$ hospital bill would that work lol.oh well maybe next time.i got my fingers crossed for the gik giveaway.


----------



## 8086

pharoah said:


> i got a 28,000$ hospital bill would that work lol.oh well maybe next time.i got my fingers crossed for the gik giveaway.


$28k, you got off easy.


----------



## Sonnie

We have a winner!

Congratulations to *hyghwayman*!!!

Don... come on down. You are right there in the same state, although it is opposite ends. 

You are the winner of the SB13 Ultra Subwoofer.


----------



## ticopowell

*Re: SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

Congratz!


----------



## bkeeler10

That's awesome! Congrats to you and enjoy.


----------



## NBPk402

*Re: SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

Congrats!!!


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

Congratulations hyghwayman! thats a great prize


----------



## pharoah

*Re: SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

yay winner congrats.


----------



## mtrunz

*Re: SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread*



Sonnie said:


> We have a winner!


Hyghwayman, CONGRATS! Enjoy your new sub. I'm jealous! :clap:


----------



## 8086

*Re: SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread*



Sonnie said:


> We have a winner!
> 
> Congratulations to *hyghwayman*!!!
> 
> Don... come on down. *You are right there in the same state*, although it is opposite ends.
> 
> You are the winner of the SB13 Ultra Subwoofer.


Congrats hyghwayman!

His profile says Ohio and your's says Alabama, are you sure he's in the same state?


----------



## asere

Congratulations! What a wonderful toy


----------



## pharoah

*Re: SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread*



8086 said:


> Congrats hyghwayman!
> 
> His profile says Ohio and your's says Alabama, are you sure he's in the same state?


i think he was saying he is in the same state with svs.


----------



## Greenster

That is so cool. I am happy for you.


----------



## moparz10

Nice :clap:


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread*



8086 said:


> Congrats hyghwayman!
> 
> His profile says Ohio and your's says Alabama, are you sure he's in the same state?





pharoah said:


> i think he was saying he is in the same state with svs.


Correct... I do not have the unit. It is new and will be shipped from SVSound in Ohio. :T


----------



## snowmanick

*Re: SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

Congratulations, I hope she brings you years of bass bliss.


----------



## JBrax

Congrats Highwayman! That's a very nice sub for sure.


----------



## ewardjr69

Sonnie said:


> Correct... I do not have the unit. It is new and will be shipped from SVSound in Ohio. :T


Congrats to the winner! Great contest!


----------



## hyghwayman

*Thank you HTS & SVS*

I awoke this friday morning early, @ 3:30am to be exact. It was raining hard w/ a lot of lightning and thunder (which I love btw) so I got up and looked out the window to be treated to many strikes off in the distance followed by faint rumbling :sad2: , it was moving on. Not wanting to wake my wife who has to work today and would be up in just over an hour, I started the coffee and sat down at the family PC (now get your head out of the gutter). I logged onto my desktop and saw that I had gotten a email notice overnight while I was sleeping, it was from HTS and had the words "SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread", I think my heart skipped a beat before even opening it. Then to my great surprise I saw......

vvvvvvvvvv THIS vvvvvvvvvv​


> Hello hyghwayman,
> 
> PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL NOTIFICATION!
> 
> Sonnie has replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread - (at Home Theater Shack).
> 
> TO VIEW AND REPLY TO THE THREAD... CLICK THE LINK BELOW:
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...a-giveaway-qualification-thread-new-post.html
> 
> *** Please remember that there may be other replies since this reply was posted and you will not be notified again until you visit the forum.
> 
> Here is the message that has just been posted:


That was all I could see before scrolling down but it was enough even to my sleepy :rubeyes:, I knew right then a winner had been picked. I don't think I hesitated rolling the wheel on the mouse to see who would become the new owner of the SVSound SB13-Ultra Subwoofer and saw.....

vvvvvvvvvv THIS vvvvvvvvvv​


> *****************************
> 
> We have a winner!
> 
> Congratulations to *hyghwayman*!!!
> 
> Don... come on down.
> 
> You are the winner of the SB13 Ultra Subwoofer.
> 
> 
> *****************************


That is when it happened, my wife yelled out "WHAT is going on" :yikes: , yes I did. I squealed like a child opening presents Christmas morning and woke the entire family opssign: 

I think I'm still in shock and disbelief, even 6hrs later.

Thank you *Home Theater Shack*, *SVSound*, *Sonnie* and all the *fine members here at HTS*. I have dreamed of owning a sub from SVS since I first read about them here back in early 2008. I even started a thread back then - How much did your speaker system cost?

Thank you all again,
hyghwayman


----------



## asere

Congratulations!!!!! I know the feeling when I won the dxd12012 here at the shack I got the email superbowl night and boy my heart skipped a beat and knees got weak. It was the best pre game present. I had to get my wife to read the email as I thought it was a mistake. I bet you can't wait for the arrival. Congratulations again and enjoy with the family


----------



## ALMFamily

*Re: SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

Congrats Don - enjoy lugging around this 155 lb beast! :bigsmile:


----------



## mvision7m

hyghwayman said:


> I awoke this friday morning early, @ 3:30am to be exact. It was raining hard w/ a lot of lightning and thunder (which I love btw) so I got up and looked out the window to be treated to many strikes off in the distance followed by faint rumbling :sad2: , it was moving on. Not wanting to wake my wife who has to work today and would be up in just over an hour, I started the coffee and sat down at the family PC (now get your head out of the gutter). I logged onto my desktop and saw that I had gotten a email notice overnight while I was sleeping, it was from HTS and had the words "SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread", I think my heart skipped a beat before even opening it. Then to my great surprise I saw......
> 
> vvvvvvvvvv THIS vvvvvvvvvv
> 
> That was all I could see before scrolling down but it was enough even to my sleepy :rubeyes:, I knew right then a winner had been picked. I don't think I hesitated rolling the wheel on the mouse to see who would become the new owner of the SVSound SB13-Ultra Subwoofer and saw.....
> 
> vvvvvvvvvv THIS vvvvvvvvvv
> 
> That is when it happened, my wife yelled out "WHAT is going on" :yikes: , yes I did. I squealed like a child opening presents Christmas morning and woke the entire family opssign:
> 
> I think I'm still in shock and disbelief, even 6hrs later.
> 
> Thank you Home Theater Shack, SVSound, Sonnie and all the fine members here at HTS. I have dreamed of owning a sub from SVS since I first read about them here back in early 2008. I even started a thread back then - How much did your speaker system cost?
> 
> Thank you all again,
> hyghwayman


Very cool stuff, great sub, I have one and know from experience. Enjoy!


----------



## Tonto

*Re: SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

Congrads hyghwayman, I know that you will love that sub. To get something you have wanted a long time is truely awesome! Let us know how it stands up to expectations.


----------



## Infrasonic

*Re: SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

Congrats hyghwayman!!!


----------



## B- one

What an upgrade congrats on the win!! Just watch your back with that beast.


----------



## chashint

*Re: SVSound SB13-Ultra Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

Awesome win.
Enjoy the thunder.


----------



## JQueen

Congrats Again Don and great story I know how you felt enjoy that monster


----------

